# Meet Nubbins - a 3 pawed baby boy!



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Nubbins came to the shelter about a month ago needing medical attention. He had gotten his paw burned / amputated in a car wheel well. Poor little guy lost all his fingers on his front paw. He was pretty shy but one of young youth volunteers carried him around for 2 weeks in the pouch of her t shirt. He is quite a sweetie now - still a tad nervous if you approach him too quickly but sweet once you sit down and he warms up to you. He gives me kisses on the ear and chin.

We cleaned up his injury and it has healed nicely but he still favors it sometimes. I wonder if the nerve endings are still raw. I feel so bad when he holds his paw up like it hurts him.:roll:


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Oh he is so cute and sweet looking! I wish him the best in finding an awesome forever home. And Amelia would like you to know she has that ball tower toy in the background of there first picture....she loves it!


----------



## Jenny bf (Jul 13, 2013)

Ooh poor little guy. He reminds of lulu when she was a kitten. Like Debs I also hope he finds a wonderful new forever home after that tough start


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Nubbins is Adorable! What a rough start for this little guy! 
I'm sure you'll find the right person for him , Marcia! 
Please let know what happens with him!
S.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

That's the kind of cat that will have a line waiting to adopt him. The shelter can pick the best home. People love to take in animals they perceive as 'special needs' and coupled with how cute he is... he has a great future in store.


----------



## feder (Jul 27, 2015)

He is adorable! I hope you can find him a nice home


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

What a sweet looking baby.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Bless you!

My dog had a bad accident when she was less than a year old (she is now 9) and can still occasionally favour one paw - but it has become less and less obvious over the years.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh my goodness what a sweetie pie! Thank you for taking him and caring for him  I have no doubts he will be off to his forever home soon, if only I stayed near you I'd be first in line to take him home! Pets and cuddles to Nubbins


----------



## Miriette (Jul 25, 2015)

Nubbins is such an adorable name. He's super cute too! I'm sure he'll find a great home.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I took Nubbins in Monday to get his paw looked at because he seemed to be favoring it quite a bit and not playing like he was. The doc said she may have remove it if he is not putting weight on it and it's hurting him. There may be exposed nerves. Since nothing was done for him, I will bring him back next Tuesday for a second look with the other vet so maybe they can be a bit more definitive.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)




----------



## KsKatt (Jul 6, 2014)

You might try making a "boot" for him, with padding on the bottom. May be hard to keep on, but it should help.
I had a dog, very many years ago, that lost the bottom part of one leg. I don't even know how.:-( The vet recommended taking the entire leg off, simply because she would be likely to try to walk on the stump and cause more issues, and pain. I've known lots of tripods that do amazingly well, at his age he will adjust quickly to whatever happens.
He sure is a cutie!


----------



## Mam_cathod_bach (Aug 3, 2015)

Awww what an absolute cutie!!! I hope something can be done for his paw but it may be that his leg needs to be amputated so he doesn't put pressure on it!! I agree with KsKatt though that he would adapt quickly at such a young age. What a sweetie!

x


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia,
I know your back, has thrown you a curve...
Was Nubbins able to make his vet appointment? 
Has anything been decided about his foot/leg?
He's so adorable! 
S.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi Marcia!
Checking in on both You, and Nubbins...
How is your back doing? I hope you're doing better!
Sharon


----------



## eldercat (Jul 3, 2015)

I had a little crippled cat who dragged a foot and I made a "boot" for him every morning out of that stretchy wrap tape they use at my vet's office. It's sticky to itself, not the fur, and it wraps pretty well and snug. I kept the cat crated at night and would remove the boot. Cost a bit in tape but worked well. He did not try to remove it. This kind of thing: at tape-o.com see pet wrap


----------



## Lady Mochi (Aug 16, 2015)

Hello Nubbins, you're one tough cookie, and despite the misfortune, you did not let that take away your innocence and sweetness! You're a keeper!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

thanks, Sharon, yes my back has been giving me fits! The pain was so excruciating one night I had hubby take me to ER where I sat for hours in the waiting room crying my eyes out in pain. It was just an awful experience but they gave me even stronger narcotics. Went from Vicodin, to Percoset (oxycoton) to Valium. Nothing was working. FINALLY got an appt with a pain management specialist and he took me off all the narcotics and put me on Tramadol with Physical Therapy. Still waiting on approval for MRI but I feel we are on right track now. Its been a horrid 3 weeks. 

Nubbins is doing well. He has gained enough weight to get adopted but he still has not been seen by the doc because I could not drive while on narcotics. I can now drive at least so am taking him in on Tuesday for evaluation and hopefully he will be cleared for adoption. He is so sweet and loving but he needs to come to you. If you approach him he will run. Sit down and he will jump in your lap and love kisses on the lips! l have a confession - I LOVE giving my babies kisses on the cheeks and lips and chin!


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Two things here - Marcia have you ever tried natural medication for your own problem? I'm illegal here but know that in SOME cases it can help. I am with the kisses as well.

This was a tragedy but it also reflects on deliberate de-clawing which wasn't the instance here.


----------



## sbg (Aug 16, 2015)

Oh my heart, I love his black nose! What a cutie patootie face.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

He is a favorite of mine but he may be with me for awhile longer. I just lost 2 kittens to what appears to be pan leukemia and I think I'm going to lose a third tonight. All the symptoms are there. Drippy poop, loosing weight but good appetite. She is getting more listless as the hours go on so I won't be surprised if she is dead by morning. there is nothing I can do for her though if this is the case which I suspect it is. If it is pan leuk they won't want me to bring anyone in for a week or 10 days. That's fine. I only have 9 right now, 8 if i lose her, and with my pinched sciatic nerve I'm in no shape to take care of more.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh no Marcia...that on top of everything else
That's a terrible disease...

I sure hope you can find the help you need for your back, to be in such agony is horrible...
S.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

Ugh, panleukopenia isn't good in tiny kittens. Can the shelter vet do tests to actually confirm a diagnosis? It would help the other healthy kittens in your care if you knew *for sure* what the sick ones had. Different diseases with those symptoms have different means of transmission and some more aggressive than others.


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Oh my! That is heartbreaking.  

I hope your back is doing okay, and that little Nubbins is doing okay as well. I'm sorry to hear about your losses of the kittens. 

Babies can be so so fragile, but it's so sad and so heartbreaking to lose them. 

Being a foster mom I hope you know I completely understand. The last foster cat I had that gave birth in my house had the most complicated birthing and gave birth to 5 kittens, 3 were born dead and the other two had passed away within a week of age.  </3 I was so nervous to foster another pregnant cat, but here I am... and Zoey gave birth to 7 healthy kittens, they are now over 2 weeks of age and are all doing well, knock on wood! I'm ecstatic. 
Hang in there!


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

It's been awhile since my original post about Nubbins. He is such a sweet kitty but for the past several weeks he has pooped outside the box. I have 7 litter boxes in the cat room and he will poop within 2 feet or less of one. I have used my regular pine pellet litter, scoopable clay litter and light, fluffy shredded paper (Exquisite cat paper litter). I've used covered litter boxes and even added EXTRA boxes! I've tried everything I can but he still poops outside the box. This will make him ineligible for home adoption - he will only be returned. Having only 3 useable paws renders him ineligible for our Barn Buddy program. This breaks my heart but cleaning up poop every day is not my idea of a fun time. 

He is one of my many foster babies - long ago ready for adoption weight wise but I have given him every opportunity (even medication) to turn from his wicked ways, but Tuesday I am taking him back to the shelter and letting them figure out the rest of his life. Please say a prayer for him - I just don't know what will become of him or what the shelter will decide.

Also, I am on the mend with my back but will be taking a month off from foster when the last of my kittens are adopted!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh Nooooo Marcia...
Has he been thoroughly checked for worms, parasites, etc?
Do any of the other kitties harass him?
Could the litter actually be hurting his paw, if he trys to bury his poo?
Poor wee little Nubbins...
This is heartbreaking...
S.


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

I know your shelter is a public type shelter that does euthanize cats not suitable for adoption or barn cat transfer. Hopefully they will recognize that as a tripod, many many adopters will want to take him so they'll put him in the adoption pool. Then the adopter can work with some cat attract litter and proper vetting to get the problem fixed.


----------



## Tsukiyomi (Nov 18, 2014)

Marcia said:


> It's been awhile since my original post about Nubbins. He is such a sweet kitty but for the past several weeks he has pooped outside the box. I have 7 litter boxes in the cat room and he will poop within 2 feet or less of one. I have used my regular pine pellet litter, scoopable clay litter and light, fluffy shredded paper (Exquisite cat paper litter). I've used covered litter boxes and even added EXTRA boxes! I've tried everything I can but he still poops outside the box. This will make him ineligible for home adoption - he will only be returned. Having only 3 useable paws renders him ineligible for our Barn Buddy program. This breaks my heart but cleaning up poop every day is not my idea of a fun time.
> 
> He is one of my many foster babies - long ago ready for adoption weight wise but I have given him every opportunity (even medication) to turn from his wicked ways, but Tuesday I am taking him back to the shelter and letting them figure out the rest of his life. Please say a prayer for him - I just don't know what will become of him or what the shelter will decide.
> 
> Also, I am on the mend with my back but will be taking a month off from foster when the last of my kittens are adopted!


Poor baby can't a break and poor you can't seem to get a break either.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 27, 2014)

If he's pooping that close to the litter boxes, is there any way you (or I guess the shelter / potential adopters) could lay out a bunch of those puppy pee pads AROUND the litter boxes..?

I'm not sure if he'd use them, but if he's dead-set on pooping right outside of the boxes, it could work.


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Oh no, poor little Nubbins  It's really sad that he's going back to the shelter but I do completely understand that it's no fair (and no fun) for you to keep having to pick up poop after trying really hard to get to the bottom of it, with your back as well. I will say a prayer for you Nubbins and Marcia <3 <3 <3


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Hm, I wonder if he's finding it too hard to balance in the litter box to poop?

Maybe a litter tray with a puppy pad would do it...but I completely get why it's too tough for you to manage. Maybe another foster home will be able to give him a shot.


----------

